# eco-complete, ok if water contains chlorine?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Read this on another forum, just want to confirm on how to setup with eco-complete.

1) You pour the eco complete into the tank (since no rinse is required)

2) You fill the tank with water. Question is does this water needs to be treated with chroline/me remover first? I read if you just use regular tap water it will kill the bacteria on the eco complete? Personally i am not so sure how the bacteria can survive in dry form to begin with. 

So do you guys just pour in tap water after putting in eco complete, or do you use treated water from another tank or bucket? Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

No rinsing necessary.

Straight tapwater will be fine. I'm not convinced about the bacteria in the included water. Doesn't hurt to add Prime or a dechlorinator before you add the tap water. 

Plant alot of plants and you won't have to worry much about a cycle, or better yet use some old gravel in a media bag and let it float in the tank, or run established filter floss in the filter for a bit.

-John N.


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a question along the same lines

Should I just put the complete bag of eco complete right in,amazon water and all?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Should I just put the complete bag of eco complete right in,amazon water and all?


 If you're setting up a new tank, yes. If you're adding it to an established tank I wouldn't add it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

hiittman said:


> I have a question along the same lines
> 
> Should I just put the complete bag of eco complete right in,amazon water and all?


Yup, shouldn't have a problem either way. Some people like to drain it before they stick in for the sake on not knowing what's in the water. But I dumped everything in my tanks without any issues.

-John N.


----------

